# Tossidins painting log for those rare occassions when he actually paints something!



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello guys!

_(Warning! There will be rambling, so skip intro if you want, it won't hurt my feelings!) _

Some information about me (I am so awesome I deserve the attention!):
I am that guy who has the "slow painter who never paints" tag on him. I deserve it, of course, cause it is true. It is also kinda sad, as painting is one of those things I really wish I did more of, rather than my usual "new army comes out, buy that army!", which I guess some of you are familiar with. :grin:

Anyway, I have had 3 project logs so far, all of them faiding away as I never really get any progress done. So, instead of making another blog for my newest army, which I surely won't finish (But hey, I am gonna give it a try!), I am starting this blog, for those rare occassions when I actually get some painting done! 


My first 40k army was Blood angels. Started them since I thought their omnibus was awesome, and it drew me into the game. "Sadly", I went over to the eldar instead, as I never managed to play with the pdf codex. 
Not surprisingly, I was excited when they got a new codex. Not only did they get some really nice looking models, but an all jump pack army was now (kinda) viable! Not that long after the codex came out, I bought a bunch of Assault marines / Death company / sanguinary guard. Who are, of course, gathering some nice looking dust. 

*I have a dream!* To paint this army up to "best painted" standard (which has been my failed goal with all my armies). And, I want to give it another try. This is why I am starting this blog. 
But there is 1 important thing. They are blood angels no more. As I feel there are so many blood angel armys out there, I want to represent something different. That being a successor chapter of course. One of them really caught my eye when I read "Black rage", the third book in the blood angels series. And that was none other, than the Angels Sanguine. 

So, onto my first "test model" (not finished, and yes, I have shown him before):










He turned out "quite well". I am not happy with him, but it is an unfinished test piece so what can I expect? It gave me much experience on how to deal with the colour scheme at the least. 

But the important part is that I have started to paint another model! Here is a (bad) picture of what he is looking like right now on my desk, and I promise that I will give you an update later today, so you may judge for yourself how you think the progress is going (yes shitty picture I know).
(Yes, I love all C&C I can get, so if you have any opinion, please share it!)










I am doing this in the hope that it will push me to actually finish him 

Hope you will like him. Cya laters!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> He turned out "quite well". I am not happy with him, but it is an unfinished test piece so what can I expect?


What's wrong with the model, I think it looks top notch.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Oooh, someone has captured the elusive Tossidin and forced him into conformity 

By the looks of it you're a skilled painted, how come you do it so seldomly?

What's wrong about the test marine? The red armour looks excellent and you've pulled of the highlights on the black armour really well. The blue effect on the power first looks well executed. The only thing a bit off would be the skull on the chest plate in my eyes (apart from the other unfinished details of course).

Angels Sanguine are awesome simply because they have a halved scheme, so it's a good choice!

I know about the gathering miniature disease, apart from all the things I have for space marines (which are quite a lot) I have an unpainted Daemon Army and an unbuilt IG army pretty much in boxes on a shelf. Now I have some GKs on the way, but I'm going to use them for conversions for my other marines (so it's all good in the long run ).


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I like the shading on the fist


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

ur minatures already look good even though they are not finished. Can I ask how u painted ur red becuz I'm painting some BAs for my bro and I can't get that smooth and nice looking red. Chould u check out my blog below and give me some tips or advice???


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I think these two models show some very good craftsmanship, finished or not.
I really do hope you keep on painting Tossidin.k:
+rep


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> What's wrong with the model, I think it looks top notch.


It's not that it is "bad". It is more that there is something that "irks" me about it. I don't know what. I have always been that way, it may be a reason for why I use so extremely many hours on each figure.


_"By the looks of it you're a skilled painted, how come you do it so seldomly?"_

I have asked myself that exact question way too many times to count 
Thanks for the nice comment though! Let's see if I cant back it up
_

"I like the shading on the fist"_ 

Thanks. That is in fact the 1 thing about the model I like the most. Was another thing I tested and it is something I think I will continue with, as it gives some nice contrast.



Thank you all for the feedback! Much appreciated! I am keeping it short though as I am continuing on the model shown above. that is a model I am quite sure I will be happy about, so no more of the pessimistic stuff for now 

@ DastonedOrk: Ninja!
I will look into you bloog later this evening and write up my red recipe then 

@ Zodd: Thank you! We are 2 about that


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice nice NICE niCE nICe nicE Very Nice indeedy!!! :victory:


:wink:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Welcome back.

As a fellow slow painter with gaps (I finished four units last year and can only remember two that I painted the year before) I find a deadline is the best solution. The possibility of failing the Army Challenge has already forced me to complete two units this year.

Have you analysed why you do paint when you do? I paint because I want a completely painted force when I play, so I need to paint enough units to have a possibility of winning, and because I find the point where I have just completed the mid-tones very satisfying; this means that if I have no games forthcoming and I need to base-coat or do final highlights I am not motivated, so I know that is when I need to proactively schedule painting rather than rely on it happening.



Tossidin said:


> It's not that it is "bad". It is more that there is something that "irks" me about it. I don't know what. I have always been that way, it may be a reason for why I use so extremely many hours on each figure.


I think it is the fist; technically it is well painted, but it spoils the vertical balance for me having the bright area to the left and no corresponding second colour to the right.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

as a slow painter myself, Ill give you my tip I use to fet me to paint: tell yourself you WONT BUY more models until the ones you have are finished. IE: I wont buy any more DE until the ones I have now are finished, then ill buy more and repeat the ideal. youd be suprised at how much faster you paint, how much easier it seems, when you do it this way.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think your models look fantastic. The glow on the power fist is, as has already been said, really nice, and your halves are very clean and nicely executed. Keep up the good work. I have found that the cure for slow painting is to paint more. The more you do it the more comfortable you will become and the faster you will achieve the results that you desire. Look forward to more of your stuff.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your input. I really appreciate it!

_"Have you analysed why you do paint when you do?"_

I have thought a little about that. I found that I paint because I enjoy it, actually. It is that simple.
The reason for me painting on rare occations, could maybe be because I am a slacker, and could rather just sit down with a video game than "working" with paint. I think it is something mental that I will have to work with, so I can define "painting" like I do "gaming", if that makes some sence 

Anyway, I promised I would show my progress, so here is the model as he stands now (Sorry for the bad pictures, will work on that):





























What have I done:
Work up the red, now only missing the orange hightlights
Defined the gold, still more layers to do
Washed all the metal
Based the wings (may have to do it differently)
Various details

It is still far from finished, and it may not look like I have gotten much further, that being because I am so slow, and that I work wery much on getting the red to the standard it is at now. 

And now for my super secret recipe for red! (as it was asked for).
I'm gonna be so kind that I share it with you!

The Eavy metal way of painting red, described in the White Dwarf feautering Space Hulk :grin:

1: 1:1 Blood red and Dark flesh
2: 2:1:1: chaos black, blood red and dark flesh for blacklining (Yes you can rather use a wash if you want. I would recomend devlan mud if so)
3: 3:1 blood red and dark flesh
4: Pure blood red

This is what I have done on the figure above 

Highlighting:
5: Blazing orange
6: 2:1 Blazing orange and vomit brown
7: Wash it all with Baal red to tie the layers together
8: Stage 6 again, to bring out the highlight

Thats my "what to do" list on the red armour 


Hope you like him so far. Any C&C welcome!


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Maybe u could help me out, but for some reason when I wash my pure blood red that has been highlighted with blazing orange, the red is no longer...how should I describe it...has a clean and whole appearance, instead it looks kinda dirty and discolored


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

DaStonedOrk said:


> Maybe u could help me out, but for some reason when I wash my pure blood red that has been highlighted with blazing orange, the red is no longer...how should I describe it...has a clean and whole appearance, instead it looks kinda dirty and discolored


Hmmm. could it be because you use too much of the wash? It will gather in "pools" on the model if too much is used, and will result in there being dark patches on the model (looking dirty?). Do you have a picture? It would be easier to try and address the problem if I had something to look at


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

u mind if I post the pic here or should I just post it in my project log?


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

To make it tidy it would be easier to take it on your blog seeing that you already have one. Just give me a chime when you have posted it


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, I don't know if u can tell from the pics I have, but the assault marine on the far right in every pic is what I'm talking about. Its kinda hard to c, maybe I'll take another pic but its alot worse in person and with dimmer lighting.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> _"Have you analysed why you do paint when you do?"_
> 
> I have thought a little about that. I found that I paint because I enjoy it, actually. It is that simple.
> The reason for me painting on rare occations, could maybe be because I am a slacker, and could rather just sit down with a video game than "working" with paint. I think it is something mental that I will have to work with, so I can define "painting" like I do "gaming", if that makes some sence


Complete sense. There are several things I really enjoy doing whilst I am doing them (painting among them) that I have difficulty starting because of the effort involved to set things up &c.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

There must be something wrong with me, cause I am sitting down to paint again


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Tossidin said:


> There must be something wrong with me, cause I am sitting down to paint again


Nothing wrong with that mate!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

your craving the sense of accomplishment you get from completeing a good paint job, nothing wrong with that toss.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Guess who is f***ing back!? :grin:

Hey again everyone, been a long time since I updated this log (I did warn you right?), but I have finally got the motivation and time to start painting something again. Since it is such a long time since I really painted (not counting this logs updates), I find I am lacking the knowlegde I once did, aka, I have forgotten many of my own methods and mixes... lol. Anyway, I am quite happy with the chap I am painting on at the moment, and thought I would use it as an excuse to bring my glorious log back to the front page 

Here is some wip pictures of the space hulk terminator I am working on:














































The two last pictures is where I am at the moment, excuses for bad pictures, cba to put up any lightbox or whatever at the moment 

I have some questions for you though, and would appreciate your thoughts on it!

1: The colour on the gems. I am using purple (looks to pink at the moment maybe) like eavy metal did on the studio models. I am considering if I should use another colour instead, blue green, deep red... thoughts?

2: The wax on the purity seals. I am opting for a deep red at the moment, though I have been considering green. thoughts?

3: I really want to do some freehand, as it kinda is my trademark when painting (or so I like to think), so if any one of you have any ideas for what or where I could do it I would be happe to have your thoughts on it! I have been thinkining of doing it on one or both shoulderpads, maybe the helm, or the tabard...

Thanks for your time, C&C is as always welcome, though it is a wip at the moment. 
Expect udates in the not to distant future, or else you will just have to slap me or something... 


- Tossidin out


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I never liked this colour scheme but your really pulling it off! Good job!


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

So, why aren't you painting more often???? 
You're a great painter and should keep painting. 
I like your style. It's really nice and clean.

As for the seals, you might want to go with a dark green since the armor's red already and it won't show up that much on top of the armor.
As for the gems, that's entirely up to you. Maybe try it first in the "purple" and see where it goes from there.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I think your models is looking really great, even though they are not completly done 

As for the questions:
1-2: I think green would be the best option for both the seals and gems as green will make the stand out a little more, If you paint them purple and red the will disapear into the model a bit to much I´m afraid.

3: If you want the freehanding to be clearly visible I would say that the left kneepad and maybe the back of the powerfist would be the best places.

And now a question of my own, what happend to the dude with wings?? I wanna see him done as you did really good progress on him. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> I never liked this colour scheme but your really pulling it off! Good job!


Hah, then I will just have to MAKE you like it :3


Dont know why I dont paint more often arumichic, though I agree, I should paint more. 


As for your question Meldon, you can see him on the fourth picture, if you are really, really good!  
When I first got the motivation to paint I didn't want to continue on a model I had already painted on, and I hate painting those wings now lol. Gonna finish him whenever I feel like it 


Anyway, a big thanks for the nice comments guys! It really keeps me motivated 
I have opted for green seals and purple gems at the moment, as I don't want too much green. Freehanding will come on it's own I guess, a squad marking or whatever I come up with (to damn little space on these termis lol). Let's see how it ends up- If I am lucky I will continue tomorrow!

Good night happy painting :victory:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad you are back; try not to make it too brief a visit.

The divided scheme looks great so far.

I have an irrational belief that purity seals should be red, so it will be interesting to see if you can make green look right.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The divided scheme is very nicely done mate! Personally I think that you should do the gems green and purity seals a nice purple color. Just my two cents. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello again! I recently decided to start painting another army (yep, deal with it Tossidin, more to paint!), so I have just finished the first model (a test so to say), and as I am totally new to the paint scheme, I can't say that I think it is perfect, but I really think I have the makings of something good if I just step up and learn myself to paint the scheme better. 
I would like some suggestions on how to improve it. Is the main colour to dark? Learn to make smoother transitions into green etc.

Pics of my wery First Alpha Legionnaire!: 

From start:









On the way: (wow what did I think when I painted that sword -.-)









To finish:




























C&C is welcome as always!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am not the biggest fan of hard edge highlights, but I think for the most part it works here. The shoulder pads look a little odd, but for the most part I like it. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

It's different and I like it mainly because it is different. Slightly reminds me of Tron.
Happy painting!~


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

You' re back!

The metallics look good; the chest eagle looks great.

The highlights seem too thick to me and the jump between base and highlight seems too far. I suggest putting medium edge highlights (maybe even as much as you have currently) with 1:1 mix of base and highlight then putting thinner edge highlights over the top.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> You' re back!


:wild:


Thanks guys. your comments really motivate me to get some more work done 

You are wery right Dave, the highlights are way too thick, and too light, though they are a little more subtle when I ain't pointing my paintinglamp at it though.
I am going to try and pull off your suggestion on the next model, as it was the original plan, I just didn't manage to pull it off so to say


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

As the name of this log says, rare occassions indeed :3

So, I have been thinking of painting some imperial guard for quite some time, but never really came up with a colour scheme I was happy with. But, some months ago and idea magically appeared in my head, and some months later this was created:















































It is a test piece for a potential army. I really like the colour scheme, though it was all done just based on the idea in my head, so I may be able to improve it. The base is just some random crap I created, I was thinking of him standing in mud, artillery having blown the bejeesuz out of everything and such. 
As I haven't painted anything serious in half a year I am quite happy with him to be honest, but I would like some C&C on my choises of colour and execution, and some ideas on what to base them on wouldn't go amiss!

And of course, in my exitement I just had to tell you all that I painted something


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work, I like the yellow a lot.... + rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The vibrancy of the yellow is washing out the subtle shading on the brown; I feel it needs a higher contrast on the brown to counteract this.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks to the both of you!

I see what you are getting at Dave, I just thought that it would make sence that hard lined armour would give off a little more "shine" than worn out cloth. I failed at making the brown as dark as I wanted, maybe it would have contrsted better if I did it right?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> I see what you are getting at Dave, I just thought that it would make sence that hard lined armour would give off a little more "shine" than worn out cloth. I failed at making the brown as dark as I wanted, maybe it would have contrsted better if I did it right?


The armour should definitely have a harder shine; however I feel the cloth needs more interest, so either a layering up over a wider range or maybe a camouflage pattern.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hello Tossidin,

The yellow looks fantastic and the detailing you have done on his face is super. Well done Sir. As for the yellow, it's great, however, trying to do a camo pattern to match it might be kinda hard. I wish I could give you some more advice, but unfortchantely I havent worked with yellows that much.

Anyways, keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

another thought would be to trash up the yellow... sort of like what Xenobiotic does with his models... that would help the browns pop more...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice work here. may i ask; how did you do the skin on the melta IG, it looks bootiful 

khrone


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Great work man, nice smooth transitions, the black and red is awesome! Man, the models are sweet looking, great work!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice Imp Guard!!....That is very....VERY close to the scheme I have done for my Marines Malevolent Chosen. A regiment of IG attached to my Crusade.
Did I say thats very nice?.....I did?....Cool!!
:wink:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the great input and compliments, it is greatly appreciated, and keeps motivated to continue. 
Zxyogi, do you have nay pictures of them on your log? Gotta check it out, maybe it could be of any help / inspiration 
Khrone forever, I can try and show how I do it when I paint the next guardsman. Tohugh in written form it is:
Tallarn flesh
Tallarn flesh + bleached bone on raised areas
Tallarn flesh + more cleached bone on the extreme edges
Ogryn flesh wash to brign it together.
It is quite simpel if you have a small brush and a little steady hand. The wash works magics 

Anyway, in the hopes of this log not reaching page 150 anytime soon, I thought I would show a little update on the company command squad. I am trying to make them a little original with some minor conersions, and I try to catch a "theme" with each model. Ideas are welcome, though these guys are primed and ready to be painted (hopefully tomorrow).

Company commander:



















The idea is an image of a commander who won't give up just because of some "minor" injury, and who will keep on fighting on the frontline.


Meltagun Veteran:










I wanted to catch the theme of "severly wounded with gun still pointing forwards". I wrecked his helm at the left tempel, and also cut a wound on his head to show the resulting (luckily) "minor" wound, I may paint some blood streaks running from it.

Regimental advisor (Astropath):










I wanted to make it look like he is really lost in his own thoughts, "oblivious" of the battle around him.


Hopefully you can see them with some paint on in the nearest future. I have decided to continue with the same scheme and making the brown darker and more interesting. Anyway, C&C on the minor "conversions" is appreciated. 

Untill next time opcorn:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Quick update! 



















Finished the brown, the rest is just basecoated. What do you think of the brown as it is now? I dunno if I should tone it down a little with some ogryn flesh, or if the yellow will draw some attention away from the extreme highlights when done. Guess I will just have to find out when they are finished.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the high contrast brown works well with the yellow.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Dave. The brown looks much better now, it fits with the yellow much nicer than the muted tones did.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Minor update:










Now you can see how the yellow meshes with the brown. I quite like it now, thanks for all the input that helped me!
Also, I have decided to not go with brown bases. I am thinking grey bases, with some light green in the cracks. Will see how that idea turns out. 
That's it for now, cya laters


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Much better! More work in the long run, but in the end it pays off! Well done. Your idea for the bases should be a good one as the brown would have been to much. Now you will only need to repeat this process another 60-90 times...hehehehe!

Keep up the good work!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, they are finally done! I am not 100% happy with them, but they work 
The bases are experimental, still don't know how I wan't to paint them. Keep in mind that the green on the grey one doesn't nearly stand so much out in real life.

Astropath:



















Close up of the skull, quite happy with it, especially since I haven't painted any bone in ages!










Melta veteran
Got a paint smudge on the right shoulder, really annoying but hey, I can only blame myself! Oh, and I suck at painting blood 



























Close up of the face:










C&C appreciated! 

Untill next time opcorn:


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

i really like the yellow and brown, not to crazy about your basing though. Keep it up!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks!



cirs85 said:


> not to crazy about your basing though. Keep it up!


:blush:
As said, I won't continue making them that way. I am thinking of more off a industrial look at the moment.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

that astropath is looking so pimp strutting along with his cane lol love it!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Tossidin, other than whats been mentioned already about the bases I think they turned out looking great. The Astropath however looks likes hes dancing "perhaps doing the Mumba?" witha smile on his face...lol!

Good job.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't know how I've missed this for so long, but there's some impressive work going on here! Well done bud!

Any chance for a run down of how you got the yellow and browns? 

Keep it up!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking good overall.

The line in the centre of the skull's forehead looks off to me as there is not a large change of facing there; I think it would work better with the jagged overbrushing all the way across.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

I love the yellow and the skin tones. Well done!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Very inspiring stuff, Tossidin! The yellow you've achieved suits imperial guards very well. In fact, I like it so much it put some ideas in my head about my own guard detachments for my Space Marines (damn you!!!). It also looks more promising to paint yellow with the new Citadel Colours (which I recently ordered but haven't received yet) so you might see me try it out soon (I'll be sure to point people here if I do).

For me, the one thing that lets the bases down aren't the choices of colour on them - rather the fact that the shapes on them doesn't convey the feel of mud. I don't have any good tips on how to achieve that effect that I've tried mysel but I would try something like if I was going to do it this.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks again for all the nice comments!
Gotta appologize for lack of work done lately, haven't really had the time/motivation at the right time.
There is a tournament coming up in less than 2 weeks though, and this time I want to win the "best painted model" award. Theres motivation for ya. As for what model to paint, I have been thinking of a twc wolf lord conversion for quite some time. I listened to "thunder from fenris" and realised that the marines were fightning beside their wolves, not always on top of them. Got the ideas rolling, and when the plastic thunderwolves came out I just knew I had to make one.
Here is where I am at. Quite close to finished but have some touchups to do, like repairing the shoulder. I am no expert with green stuff, but I attempted to make a mountain/rock for the wolf to stand on (now no one can complain on lack of hight). It will have basing materials on top, but the sides may stay as they are.





































And a picture of some fenrisians (who promptly finished of a 1 wound trygon after the battleleader failed to finish it), just to show what kind of basing material I will use: 










All C&C is welcome. This will be a centrepiece for my army so I got to make sure it looks good (better than the canis model at least...). 
Also, what colour should the wolf be? The lord is going to be painted codex grey into fortress grey with some subtle purple and blue washes in the resecces to bring out some blue tones in the grey. The base is bone/brown and the rock is... brown. I have been thinking white, but am open for suggestions!

Untill next time


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Interesting. If what you have done with your guard transfers over to your wolves, they will def be something to be proud of. 

Looking forward to seeing your next update!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys, just a quickie wip here. I need some input on choises of colours and stuff, if you would be so kind.





































1: Colour of the sword. I am thinking hazard stripes of black and yellow to break up the colours some (going with a yellow chest eagle). Thoughts?
2: Purity seals. Green wax good idea?
3: Purple, green or red gems?
4: What kind of baseing theme would you like to see on an army (model for the time being i guess) painted like this?

Thanks for your time, c&c is as always welcome


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I think the yellow/black hazard stripes on the swords would look pretty good. I also like the little bits of battle damage here and there, nice touch!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> 1: Colour of the sword. I am thinking hazard stripes of black and yellow to break up the colours some (going with a yellow chest eagle). Thoughts?


Applied with a steady hand it could look very good.



Tossidin said:


> 2: Purity seals. Green wax good idea?


With red as a main colour green accents could look very good



Tossidin said:


> 3: Purple, green or red gems?


Red could easily get lost in the armour. If you have green seals I would go with purple gems.



Tossidin said:


> 4: What kind of baseing theme would you like to see on an army (model for the time being i guess) painted like this?


I prefer the look of Space Marines on rock/ash/urban bases to vegetation. Asphalt would look good without stealing focus form the model.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments 

Sadly I decided to scratch the angels at the moment, rather going back to guard so I can make a detachment to ally my space wolves into battle!

So I finished my company commander last night:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the arm in a sling.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Just a quick wip of how I think I will paint my chimeras

"The pride of Caspar"


















It was bought pre primed, so you may be able to see a little stuff stuck beneath the primer. I didn't care to strip it as it is my test vehicle anyway, and it seems to be doing fine. 
I may repaint the top hatch brown, I am not quite sure yet. 
Input is welcome!

Till next time!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Added more yellow as the the "local" people on the norwegian forum were quite certain there were too litle yellow. Also added a wash, haven't cleaned up or anything yet. Thoughts?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I feel it looks better with a more even yellow/brown level.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Gotta agree with Dave on that.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Painted a model in the spce wolves scheme I have been planning for over a year but never got to try out. Quite happy with it, I like them being kinda light grey (though the picture makes him lighter than he really is).
I used both purple and blue wash before going over with devlan mud to try and keep a little "bluish" on the model. It worked some places but on most of it I screwed up and painted too heavily over it.
Lacks company markings (Kjarl Grimblood) and basing, otherwice pretty much finished. Thoughts? 




























Bad light but just for reference


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It looks good. I really like the wolf plume.

My only niggle is that the bone seems a little plain; I feel it would pop more if it had a warmer tone (a sepia wash for example).


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Having managed to collect most of what I need for an Imperial guard army I think it is time to start painting them!
Painted 3 yesterday, was finished at 6 in the morning so no sleep, gotta sacrifice something I guess.

I have tried to paint a more muted yellow to bring it more in line with the brown, I dunno how I want to do my bases so have left them black for now. 
I may paint regimental markings someday if I can decide on what I want.





































C&C welcome, and if anyone has a good idea for the bases I would appreciate some it


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice work! Love the face detail.

In regards to the bases, I'm a fan of urban rubble/ground. dry brush them with greys/ highlight with white to make a nice contrast with the colours on the models.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Your paintings is amazing, i absolutely love the yellow on your Guardsmen! And the faces are great, really bring your work to life. How do you paint your yellow armour?


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

What a joke the power runs out just when I'm about to post. Seems the world is punishing me for drinking cocoa ;_;
Oh well lets do this again!

I am glad you like them, thank you wery much for the nice comments 

Urban theme is absolutely a possibility, I am considering it though I think I have to decide on how I want to do my eldar first due to wanting to base them on the same "planet" (got some extensive fluff in the works).

The yellow formula isn't really complicated but it takes really long time (water all paints):

1: Basecoat black
2: Paint all armour in *Rhinox hide*, due to it being my base coloar on the cloth and it is much easier to paint yellow over brown than black. You could also use a lighter brown colour if you want
3: Paint all armour parts *Averland sunset*, usually takes 2 coats, remember to water your paints, the key to good yellow is multiple thin layers.
4: 2 layers of *Yriel yellow*, you don't need to get a 100% even layer now
5: *Ogryn flesh* wash in the recesses
6: 1-2 more layers of *Yriel yellow* to get an even coat and cleaning up the wash
7: Take a deserved break from yellow and paint other parts of the model, I like to do the highlighting last
8: *Yriel yellow + White scar*, can't remember the formula but aim for a subtle lighter yellow that is visible but doesn't stand out too much
9: *Yriel yellow + White scar*, just put in more white. Use this mix on the "extreme" edges to push out the colour. Imagining where the light would hit the armour is a way of deciding where to put it.
10:* Celebration!*


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

*Thankyou!*

Brilliant thankyou very much!  Thats perfect. Ive been toying with the idea of doing a strongly yellow themed army after my high elves, most likely dark elves based on the garyjoys of A Song of Ice and Fire. And yellow is a horrible colour to get right properly. I like yours though, thankyou for the tutorial!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very striking scheme. Simple but very effective. The yellow is beautifully even.


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

very nice stuff! And congrats on the yellow!


----------

